# Sons first buck



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

My son has harvested 3 does and a button buck and finally got his first horned buck Friday night. Not a monster but very exiting night


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Awesome first buck. Congrats to your son. Great shot too 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ranger487 said:


> My son has harvested 3 does and a button buck and finally got his first horned buck Friday night. Not a monster but very exiting night


What do you mean "not a monster"???? That's one heck of a "MONSTER SMILE" on that young hunter!!!! Way to go!!They'll keep gettin' bigger for you,guaranteed !!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s great! The first buck is a memory for life.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks guys 👍


----------



## erieeye365 (Dec 30, 2015)

That is awesome! Proud hunter, and proud Dad! Congratulations!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats. It looks like he made a great shot.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Awesome he will never forget that nor will you. Way to get it done!!!!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Remember you can't eat the antlers...LOL.Anyone getting close enough to shoot a deer with a string and a stick is doing very good.Remember taking your kids hunting means you'll never have to hunt for your kids.Good job ,congratulations.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

snagless-1 said:


> Remember taking your kids hunting means you'll never have to hunt for your kids


Amen! It ain't about the size of the horns either, that's a solid shot on a solid deer. I would take that one over a giant for the freezer every day of the week. Congrats to him and good job dad for raising a young man that wants to get outside!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks a bunch for all the great comments really appreciate it my son does also.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great shot on an awesome buck!
He'll remember that 1st one forever.
Our Lord Blessed that young man with two things for sure. He Blessed your son with the opportunity to take one of the creatures He put on this earth for our enjoyment...but most of all the Lord Blessed that young man with a father willing to take the time to teach his son about nature and hunting.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome great job!


----------

